# 1993 Sentra XE 1.6L



## 1993_Sentra_XE (Dec 28, 2003)

Hey everyone,

I recently bought a 93 Sentra XE 1.6L with 103K on it for $400

I would like to know what kind of aftermarket performance parts I can get for it motor wise?. Not like intake or exhaust? I have a K&N intake and a ricer can on it now with headers and a highflow cat.

I would like to know what kind of parts would speed it up without swapping a motor or adding nitrous or turbos.

Thanks


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

1993_Sentra_XE said:


> Hey everyone,
> 
> I recently bought a 93 Sentra XE 1.6L with 103K on it for $400
> 
> ...




if you search, you will find alot of info about cars and people that have turboed our cars...im almost done with mine


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

NotAnotherHonda said:


> if you search, you will find alot of info about cars and people that have turboed our cars...im almost done with mine



ohhhhhhhhh WITHOUT turboing? dammmmmnnn not alot of options besides jwt cams, and custom head and block work


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

well you could search but if you dont you could get a jwt clutch and flywheel for some more pep and you might as well do a phantom grip lsd for more grip. UR pulley, jwt cams, jwt reprogrammed ecu. port and polished heads, block work an 95 se-r tb swap.... thats pretty much it.. until you custom fab stuff


----------

